# Voltas vs. OGeneral



## pranav.seth (Jan 3, 2011)

We have to buy an airconditioner (2.0 ton). The choices are OGeneral and Voltas (please comment). Please tell me which one is the best in all fields (i.e. filters, EER, etc)
Expecting quick replies
thank you in advance


----------



## pranav.seth (Jan 4, 2011)

hey guys please help me out!!!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 5, 2011)

if u have budget.. go wid Ogeneral... best in its class 
oderwise Hitachi


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a voltas AC for past 6 years...never needed any repair/maintainance, plus even if it needs any voltas has a good network across India.it is little expensive than LG/Samsung but worth every rupee.

About OGeneral, are you sure it has sufficient after-sales service network?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 8, 2011)

dnt knw aftersale service.. bt neva suffered any complaint too from last 5 years..
i told u na.. its best in quality... n next comes Hitachi


----------

